# HD on Du TV



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Please can someone confirm and clarify to me that it IS possible to watch one HD channel and record another HD channel at the same time on the Du TV decoder? I feel sure this is possible because I used to do it and I was at a friend's house last night and he could do it. But Du have told me it's impossible. I think they are saying this because they have been unable to fix it. There is now a note on my file saying that they have told me this so when I call them they stick to this story. Can anyone confirm what is right and wrong here please? At least if I can point them to this thread they might be willing to start telling me the truth. Please help. This is one of hundreds of things here that are driving me mad. 

Sorry - error in previous thread.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We have DU at home with a PVR receiver and yes I am able to record an HD ch and watch a different HD ch at the same time. Not sure why this would be impossible!? Perhaps it's the kind of receiver you have? I don't know what the model # mine is at the moment but we got it about a year and a half ago.

Hope that helps and GL with DU - you'll need it.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks. Did Du supply the receiver, please?


----------



## Michigan06 (Aug 1, 2012)

I believe DU has different packages, some of them have the recording option through the receiver supplied by DU and other don't have the option. It all depends on which package you have. If you check your remote, does it have a Record button? If no, then you're probably out of luck. You will need to upgrade to a higher package and they will come and install the receiver etc for you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't have the record "package"/option whatever. My remote has the record button, but if I press it I get a message that it can't be done. 
At the very beginning I was asked whether I would want a receiver which could record or not, and I had opted for the non-record option.


----------



## Michigan06 (Aug 1, 2012)

In that case I guess all remotes have the record button then, just not the option to record, depending on the package. I'm sure that is StewartC's issue and I'm surprised the DU staff were not able to explain it to their customer.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I can record. I just cannot record one HD channel and watch another HD channel at the same time. If there are separate packages where you can and cannot what I want to do why don't they just offer me the chance to upgrade.

Bizarrely, they sent a guy out to replace the decoder. Then, they phoned to say that they had been in touch with their "high level tech team" who told them it was not possible.

Why send someone to try to domething that's impossible? And why does it take a high-level tech team to advise on a basic function?

One manager in customer care claimed he had never heard of anyone wanting to record and/or watch two separate HD channels atthe same. That has to be nonsense.

They are now sticking by their line to me that it's impossible. When I know it isn't.

They just cannot fix it.

Please add your comment of you CAN do this so I can point them to this thread.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Mine was suppose to record and never has. I gave up after many many many calls. They have also never fixed the phone that is supposed to be included in my tv/internet/phone package. They have been out MANY times. I have found that the way they finally 'fixed' my internet issue of getting 14 to 19kb, instead of 256kb that was supose to be in the package, was to upgrade to the next package. That of course was nearly a year and a half ago that incident happened where it got 'fixed' after like eight different trips to my apartment by 'technicians' but something tells me, their fix it skills are still on par. The phone though, I didnt upgrade... so it still doesnt work. Upgrade your receiver/tv package, and might fix itself


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Maybe you don't have enough bandwidth to stream to your decoder 2 hd channels at once in your building ? Just my wild guess ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

They have just phoned again. With first one lie. Then another. First, they said it was impossible to watch and/or record two HD channels at the same time in my building. When I said there were other people in the building who could do so, they said it was just certain apartments where it is "impossible".

This is incredible. They are lying because they can't resolve the issue.

So, please. If you live at Marina Residences (especially Building 1) and can watch an HD channel while recording another one, please confirm this.

I'm just looking for some support/evidence.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

StewartC said:


> Thanks. Did Du supply the receiver, please?


Yes DU provided the receiver. As mentioned before, I was asked if I wanted a receiver which could record or not, I decided to go with the record option and it works great. I usually record movies from the OSN HD ch on a regular basis while watching a game or a movie on another HD ch. 

I am confident it's just about the receiver rather than a 'package' as the technology normally sits within the receiver itself - I might be wrong - but that's how it was with different receivers back home.

GL with DU - I doubt they'll come check this thread and change their mind ... but let's keep those fingers crossed.


----------



## Michigan06 (Aug 1, 2012)

If you want confirmation that it IS possible, then definitely YES, it is possible because I always go to the Guide and put an HD channel on record while I surf other channels. In fact, I did it just now to make sure and it did work. 

The receiver comes with an option of Picture-in-Picture for crying out loud how is DU telling you it's not possible? The location should not matter as well. I do have a 16mbps line though, but I highly doubt the connection speed makes a difference in this case.

I had an issue once when I couldn't record anything, but that was because I had filled up the receivers memory with too many videos, so I called DU and they reset it or did something from their side and it started working again.


----------

